# Shop?



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

What is the shop at the top of the screen? I haven't been able to find anything on it.
Thanks


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Nothing there at the moment. It will be functional in the next version of APC that is currently being designed. Should be up some time this summer.


----------

